# ideas needed



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Need some thoughts as to best way to tighten hold down chains from my tractor to the trailer rim. No matter what I do, at least one or two chains are always a bit looser than I want them. So, how do I tighten? 

I've thought about the trucker type load binders, but the smallest ones of those I've found are too big for the short distance from the tractor to the trailer rim. 

So far, I've been using ratcheting nylon straps, and have gotten away with it. But, my 1500 lb tractor hasn't put 'em to the test yet, either. 

I've got 4 chains with grabber hooks on both ends which will work fine, but I need some way to get 'em snugged up.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

hook the chains to the trailer and use the load binder on the chain itself


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

That's what I'm doing. The distance from where I hook onto the tractor is too close to the trailer rim to give a load binder lever room to work.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

would a ratchet load binder work better?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you useing the large Binders ? TSC Has small 3/8 binders , for 3/8 and smaller chain. I think there about 10 inches long. 
I use them on my small wrecker, They are tuff enough. 
Don


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Hope this is the TSC you're referring to. They have a binder for 3/8" chain:

http://www.mytscstore.com/shopping_list.asp?action=add&sku=3597292

I may go to a come-along for the adustment I need. 

I can put a fixed chain on the back, then ratchet the come-along on the front against the back chain, while also using 4 diagonal nylon ratchet straps.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have had good luck with the straps, but you have to get the HD ones, and make sure they have no cuts in them. Also, latly I have been using a rear chain,[rear becouse you will get MUCH more force breaking, then you will accelerating] and a few straps in front to tighten it down. I normaly use a strap in the rear also, just kinda as a "just in case" thing.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I prefer the ratchet binders, they're a lot easier to use in tight places.


----------

